# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Info. about Housing

## maitai

Is it possible to find flats/studios for around 100 euros/month in Europe? No cities in particular..

----------


## maitai

just needs to be a space i can live in, nothing special obviously for 100 euros

----------


## LeBrok

For this money Eastern Europe or Balkans are more realistic.

----------


## Promenade

For the sake of not sounding redundant and repeating what LeBrok said I will put it this way, you most likely will have to settle for a comfy commieblock in Belgrade.

----------

